# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Freebsd

## kentrikos

Μόλις άρχισα με το freebsd. Βασικά είχα βάλει και παλιότερα και είχα εντυπωσιαστεί το πώς και σε ένα παλιό (σχετικώς) μηχάνημα (p133 - 128 mb mem) έπαιζε κόκκαλο το KDE!  ::  

Τώρα βασικά θέλω να ασχοληθώ εις βάθος. Έχω βρεί μερικά καλά αρθράκια στο http://www.ofb.biz σχετικώς με desktop χρήση (για αυτό άλλωστε θέλω και μια σύνδεση στο awmn, για να έχω τα packages απο τα ports).

Βασικά τα σημεία ενδιαφεροντός μου είναι τέσσερα:
- Desktop usage / μεταφορά προγραμμάτων απο dos σε freebsd
- Web programming ( e-learning packages )
- Games programming (c/sdl ή java)
- Java & network programming (Jboss / interfacing )

Προς το παρόν το έχω στήσει σε ένα microsoft-ικό virtual pc 2004, και δυστυχώς μόνο ήχο δεν έχω. Το προτιμώ απο το vmware επειδή έχει emulated hardware σύν για όσους έχουν windows xp home, σε σχέση με το vmware που θέλει xp pro για να δείξει τις καλές του δυνατότητες.

----------


## password

Έχω ένα υπολογιστή γύρω στα 200MHz και θέλω να βάλω freeBSD... θα πάρω την καρτούλα Pci to compact flash αλλά δεν ξέρω τι Κάρτα είναι αρκετή για να εγκαταστήσω το λειτουργικό??? Τι χώρο χρειάζεται μετά την εγκατάσταση για να λειτουργήσει με ασφάλεια?

----------

